# I heard about a guy who, a long time ago,...



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

had a bunch of goats and traveled around the U.S.
I saw a movie in a magazine about him a while ago.
does anyone know who I am talking about? :?:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

That would be Ches McCartney, America's legendary "Goat Man". What a character! I wish I could've met him! 
http://www.eaglevilletimes.com/Backintime/GoatMan.htm


----------



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

cool! never heard of this guy...a google search of Ches McCartney turns up some stuff also...


----------

